# Magic Injectable Steroids



## powders101 (Sep 29, 2011)

By: Dazed

What a wonderful age we live in, where anyone can order a kit to make their own anabolic steroid concoctions from the comfort of their own home. Kits allowing you to convert steroid powders into injectable forms have become very popular in the last few years, because they are a relatively cheap and are an easy way to hook yourself up with the good stuff, with less legal worries. One of the most popular of these kits is the one made by Animal. 

This kit, in a nutshell, consists of a bottle of oil and a bottle of “magic dissolving solution” – you dissolve your steroid in this solution, and then mix it with the oil. This magic formula has been the object of much interest, since it seems to produce pain free injections, while a simple mix of oil, benzyl alcohol, and a steroid has been known to produce some pain. There is not a commonly known way to make high mg/ml homebrew steroid mixes, especially with steroids with lower oil solubility like testosterone propionate. The home brewer, thrifty by definition, doesn’t want to spend a bunch of money for a kit when a lifetime supply of ingredients could be purchased for the same price as a kit. Plus, I can imagine many people might have a problem with not knowing exactly what they are putting in themselves, either from a kit or a one of the many bootleggers out there. Although no one, besides Animal, really knows the exact contents of the magic formula, I believe I can provide some insight into the formula, and recommend some new formulas that will be just as good, if not better than anything available.
What’s in an injectable?
There are usually three classes of components in an oil based injectable. These include a hormone, solvent/cosolvent, and preservative, like benzyl alcohol or chlorbutanol. The hormone is one of the various steroids available, and the main solvent is some type of oil, usually sesame. There may be cosolvents present as well, to aid in making the steroid more soluble. These cosolvents are the key to the “magic dissolving solution”. Since the “magic dissolving solution” prevents crystallization in depot, aka "the formation of steroid crystals in your butt", and hence, pain, we must ask what could prevent crystallization in depot? The obvious answer is a cosolvent. 

However, the current cosolvent of choice, benzyl alcohol, has not done a very good job at giving pain free injection. The main reason being that benzyl alcohol is irritating at high concentrations, like above 10%, and that it is a water-soluble. One gram of benzyl alcohol is soluble in only 25mls of water (1). Thus, the benzyl alcohol will tend to leech out of the depot, and the steroid will become insoluble, and crystallize, and you will start walking like you have a corncob hidden in, well, you know. Now if the cosolvent used was oil soluble and water insoluble, then we might have something. The cosolvent would stay in the oil, keeping the steroid in solution, and preventing crystallization. A well-known oil soluble cosolvent is benzyl benzoate. This is used in T-200 as a cosolvent, and is insoluble in water (1). If I had to guess, I would say this is the main ingredient in the “magic dissolving solution”, but really this article is about how to make your own high concentration steroids, and not what the ingredients are in any kit out there. A higher concentration of this combined with a reduction in oil could yield a pain-free injection with a higher mg/ml concentration. 

Author’s Note: After writing the first draft of this article, a member of a discussion board I am on tried, independent of me, using 7mls of benzyl benzoate and 3 mls of benzyl alcohol, along with 10ml of oil to make a pain free 200mg/ml concentration of trenbolone acetate! Looks like it works!

Two other oil soluble solvents, which you have probably never heard of, are guaiacol (2-methoxyphenol) and phenyl salicylate (2-hydroxybenzoic acid phenyl ester). One gram of guaiacol dissolves in 60-70mls of water and 1g phenyl salicylate is soluble in 6670ml water (1). These compounds were claimed in a patent from 1958 to be used in the preparation of extremely high mg/ml injectables (2). I will share the formulas from the patent, but being that I have no real world experience making these, I cannot say for a fact that they will produce pain-free injections. The kitchen chemist can easily acquire these compounds, and try them if they are inclined to do so. 

Example 5
0.35 parts by weight of testosterone propionate are ground with 0.7 parts of phenyl salicylate, and the mixture is molten at 38 degrees C. A clear, easily mobile liquid is obtained which does not solidify at 0 degrees C. and contains 350 mg. of testosterone propionate per cc. If it is desired to produce smaller dosages, weaker solutions of testosterone propionate can be prepared by increasing the proportion of phenyl salicylate.

Example 9
There is produced … a melt from 1 part testosterone propionate and 1 part phenyl salicylate, 1 part of ethyl lactate and 2.5 parts of sesame oil are added thereto, yielding an oleaginous injection liquid which contains 200 mg. of testosterone propionate per cc. By varying the fatty proportion, solutions of higher or lower hormone content can be obtained – i.e. by adding less oil, you can have a concentration higher than 200mg/ml, and by adding more oil you can have a concentration lower than 200mg/ml.

Example 16
1 part of guaiacol is molten with 2 parts of testosterone propionate. The melt remains liquid even at low temperature (under 10 degrees C.). 1 cc. of this melt contains 400mg. of testosterone propionate.

Example 19
Guaiacol-hormone melts obtained according to Examples 16 … are diluted with injection liquids. For instance, 1 part of guaiacol and 2 parts of testosterone propionate are molten and 2.2 cc. of sesame oil are added thereto. A clear, stable injection liquid is obtained, 1 cc. of which contains 400 mg. of testosterone propionate. 

The full text of the patent can be found here .
Once one of the above formulas is obtained, the liquid should be filtered with a .22 or .45 micron filter into a sterile vial. Be sure to put another needle in the vial to equalize the pressure, and try to minimize air currents around you so particles and bacteria don’t get in your vial. For those of you who only want “human grade” gear, doing it yourself is one of the best ways to go. You know what you are getting, and how much of it. Oh, and by the way, this is exactly how injectable steroids are prepared in compounding pharmacies for human use.

Enjoy! 
Dazed.




Reference:
1. Merck Index: An Encyclopedia of Chemicals, Drugs, & Biologicals by Maryadele J. O'Neil (Editor)

2. U.S. Patent 2,840,508 Injectable Steroid Hormone Preparations and Method Of Making Same. Schering June 24, 1958.


----------

